# Some mystery plants



## Tony14 (Dec 23, 2008)

ALright so i have three plants that im trying to find out exactly what they are.
the first one was sold to me as a Cardinal Plant...when the leaves first come up there a dark green with a hint of red. then the get more red as they mature. A couple of the leaves are starting to get an almost orange look to them. Its sending out shoots everywhere and doing very well in my tank.








The next one i think is an oriental sword? Its about 4 inches high right now. (behind the microswords)








This last one is a complete mystery to me. It was wrapped up in a ball of java moss i bought. The leaf has a dark green center with what look like darker ribs on it. between each rib the leaf is almost transparent and there are a couple more leaves coming up. It was on what looked like a small piece of wood...but im not sure it could have been some sort of root system.









Thanks for any help! Sorry about picture quality ive never tried taking pictures of my tank before.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

1. looks like crypt wendeti bronze
2. some sort of sword, not sure, I remember seeing it somewhere else but can't think off hand.
3. No idea until it gets somewhat bigger. But if it was on a piece of wood it maybe a type of anubia and that shouldn't be planted in the substrate.


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response! I just pulled no 3 out. Its acually coming out of what appears to be a bulb... I took a pic out of the tank









I think you nailed it right on the head with no.1 I just checked out some pics of it and it looks very similar...that would explain why its doing so well with only 1.5 wpg


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Number 3 looks like it might be a water lily now.


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks, guess we'll have to wait it out and see how it looks when it grows a bit.


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 23, 2008)

well #3 has grown quite a bit. The biggest leaves are about 14 inches long.


what are your guys thoughts on it?


----------



## Dino (Dec 30, 2008)

Lolks like a Echinodorus martii, the ruffled sword.


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 23, 2008)

i just checked on that. Ive only got 1.5 wpg and this is thriving in that. Everything i saw said Echinodorus martii needs higher lighting. I also didnt see anything about it growing from a bulb.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Could be a type of crypt, like balinaise


----------



## Dino (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks like a root masss, not a bulb to me, sorry.

The leaf structuring and patterning screams echinodorus to me.

This just illistrates how difficult it can be to i.d. things from just pictures.


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Dino, It very well could be. Im new to planted tanks and am not all that sure myself. Heres a better pic of the color and leaf structure. Id's through pictures are definately tough


----------

